#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  See your prior lives

## Lothfavnir

When there is a full-moon, you simply ask the godess of the moon which is also the goddess of death to show you your earlier lives. Take a candle and start to stare in the mirror. You can stop when your face changes into something else. Your face will now be your former self. I think this spell is rather harmless, but if anybody thinks it is dangerous, just add a comment about it.

Anyway, I need a spell to reveal the shadow-people so they become visible. Anybody know of such a spell?

----------


## Lothfavnir

I sense them, but I need a better way of seeing them. When they want us to see them, is when all hope is lost. They will show themselves when they know we can't fortify our minds and defend ourselves. They are masters of timing. And it seems there is more and more activity from them these days. I'm not sure if it's the awakening or the vibe of the beginning of the age that is causing this. Or both. I would love to have a spell that revealed them better. There should be a way that allows for better overview of the shadows, I don't like them lurking behind my backs. I try to fortify against them, especially in the bedroom I try to have some magical defenses up while I sleep.

The naming of this thread is to ward off some of the people who lacks some magical knowledge. This is an easy starting-spell for those interested in magic. Most of those who face the shadow-people don't know magic, I don't think that's a coincidence.

----------


## Iza

They prey on fears and negative emotions,

----------


## Lothfavnir

There is a thing or two about human dreams I need to talk to the shadow-people about. Your comments was helpful. Although, the knowledge I want will be hard to get. Perhaps if I seek them out. Something tells me they dwell on the places where there used to be people, but there aren't anymore.

----------


## Belasko

What are you a fucking role player? Give me a breal man you know dick.

----------


## Lothfavnir

I'm more focused when I'm out in the wilderness. And, I know there seems to still be some shadows at some old buildings where people haven't been for years. That's what I mean by going to the shadow-people. A big city with people stressing around causes havoc to my focus. An abandoned building in the middle of nowhere is a nice place to tune my focus so I can learn more about shadows. Also, electricity, people and other things can disturb when I need full focus. I can't see shadows, they are only in the corner of my eyes.

----------


## Jackal

I can just look into the mirror, although I tend to see my lower self instead. Need to focus more

----------


## Astral Eye

> They prey on fears and negative emotions,


Would boredom count towards this as their is an unussualy high number at my school?

----------


## Lothfavnir

When I saw shadows in the corner of my eye, it's usually when I'm not with my pets. And I lived with pets all my life. So, I usually have a dog at my side. Perhaps the pets scare away shadows?

----------

